# DW Review - Nasiol Trim and Tyre Dressing



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks goes to team at Nasiol for sending the Trim and Tyre shine on to review.

Nasiol is the premier nano coating manufacturer and pioneer in Turkey, there services and expertise spread in Europe and worldwide. Consistent and continuous development of nanotechnology for home and industrial use, accessible and practical: http://nasiol.com

This review follows directly on from the APC review as I used this to prepare the tyre for the tyre shine.

*The Product: *










The product arrived well packed with the instructions in both English and Turkish (I presume).

The product did not have a scent that I could place, however for a tyre shine it was quite nice.

*Nasiol Say:*

"Recovers the trim and tires to original colour. Protects with nourishing and helps for slower contamination."

*The Method:*

The tyre was already cleaned using the Nasiol APC and dried using an MF cloth.

I starting by putting 5 sprays onto a cheap applicator which I keep for just these tests. The 5 sprays easily cover the entire 18" tyre:










The application was an absolute breeze, below is a 50/50 for comparison:










I have to be honest and say that when I applied it I was not keen on the glossy appearance, I know that some users like that style but I'm not a fan of the shiny tyre and much more prefer a matt tyre. Luckily when the dressing dried I was not disappointed with the result.



















*Price:*

The Trim and tyre shine is available from the Nasio E-Shop located here http://www.ekspermarket.com/oto-uru...ilershine-pro-trim-ve-lastik-parlatici-500-ml and costs €10.73 or approximately £9 for 500ml, excluding shipping. This appears to be quite good value for money, depending on your location for shipping, as usage is not that high!

*Would I use this again?:*
Depending on how it holds up to the Scottish Weather if I would consider using this again.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
This aprears to be a very nice looking tyre dressing - I didn't have nay trim that needing dressing hence this as only tested on the tyres.

*Anything I would change?:*
Nope.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

